# High Ag land prices are going to stick around



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Purdue U. economist says high Ag land R.E. is going to be here awhile.

Regards, Mike

Record Farmland Values Will Extend Rally, Purdue Economist Says - Bloomberg


----------

